
Is Startpage.com a Google/DuckDuckGo Replacement? - masnick
https://masnick.blog/2019/03/22/startpagecom-as-an.html
======
GlobalOwls
Don't forget to also mention
[https://www.ecosia.org/](https://www.ecosia.org/) ;)

~~~
rasmussondk
and [https://www.givero.com](https://www.givero.com) ;)

------
skilled
I actually have made a habit of using Startpage as a replacement search
engine. Getting "clean" search results has been refreshing.

